# Daily Bible Reading Schedule?



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

I have been looking at ways of getting myself back on target regarding more daily scripture reading.

While looking over APM's Bible Readings for the Year, I thought "How many people faithfully use these things?"

In the past, I have always just made my way through scripture not following a set schedule.

How many use a schedule? Do they help? Are there different methods?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2005)

I've used the M'Cheyne Bible Reading Plan before and found it very profitable. I think it helps provide a good structure to ensure that we read through the whole Bible and don't get bogged down in the genealogies and such.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

I read about 5 psalms, 1 proverb, a new testament passage, and an old testmaent passage in the morning.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Thanks Andrew!



You're welcome!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 6, 2005)

However,
I would seriously suggest that when you get to books like Isaiah, read it in one or two sittings. Commit the messianic passages to memory (chs 9, 11, 40-55). This is much more important than "reading through it." Also, memorize Daniel 2, 9, etc. These are passages that NT Jews (includign Jesus and Paul) operateed around.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 7, 2005)

I use the Major Whipple schedule found in the back of an old presentation KJV. But I also read certain books in one sitting a couple times a year: Romans, Isaiah, Ezekiel, Hebrews, Daniel.

And I try to read from Proverbs and the Psalms every day.

Vic


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 11, 2005)

I've decided to use the schedule from APM. I have copied it into word, and made it so it will fit on one piece of paper (front and back), so I can fold it into fourths, and use it as a bookmark.

I chose it because I like the fact that during the course of a year, one reads the New Testament 4 times, and the Old once. Yesterday was my first day using it.

Praise God for his Word!


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 11, 2005)

Jeff,

Just a thought, but if you have Logos, you can create your own schedule. If you know that you want something different and tell me, I should be able to create it for you. I might even be able to put it in Outlook format.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 11, 2005)

Fred,

Thanks for the offer! I think I'll use this one for now. I mainly need to set some logic to my reading, and that is what I hope to accomplish by this schedule.

I find myself too often asking myself "what book do I feel like reading today." 

I think I will accomplish more this way by doing this.

Thanks again.


----------

